# Cant get sound to work(hda-intel)[Solved]

## oshecho

I am having trouble getting my sound to work on my new laptop. 

It is a Toshiba Satellite P100. My sound card is:

```

MobileEcho echo # lspci | grep Audio

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

```

I am using alsa-driver 1.0.14_rc3. I have already fixed my dsdt.

Here are the modules that are loaded:

```

MobileEcho echo # modprobe -l

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r3/net/wireless/ipw3945.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r3/alsa-driver/acore/snd-pcm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r3/alsa-driver/acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r3/alsa-driver/acore/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r3/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq-device.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r3/alsa-driver/acore/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r3/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq-midi-event.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r3/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r3/alsa-driver/acore/snd-rtctimer.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r3/alsa-driver/acore/snd-timer.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r3/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r3/alsa-driver/acore/snd-page-alloc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r3/alsa-driver/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r3/alsa-driver/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r3/kernel/drivers/net/s2io.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r3/kernel/drivers/hwmon/smsc47b397.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r3/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r3/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-dev.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r3/kernel/drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-isa.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r3/kernel/drivers/block/pktcdvd.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r3/kernel/crypto/cbc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r3/video/nvidia.ko

```

I have ran out of ideas and I have already looked all the articles and forums that I could find.

Anyone have any ideas of what I should check?Last edited by oshecho on Sat Mar 31, 2007 4:15 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## herr.jth

I think I`am using the same Soundcard.

```
kiste jan # lspci | grep Audio 

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
```

Additionally to the Intel stuff I have loaded some ac97 modules: 

```

kiste jan # lsmod | grep snd

snd_intel8x0           31720  0 

snd_ac97_codec        106968  1 snd_intel8x0

ac97_bus                3008  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_hda_intel          17824  10 

snd_hda_codec         252160  1 snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm                70152  5 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_hda_intel,snd_hd                                                               a_codec

snd_timer              19720  2 snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          8080  3 snd_intel8x0,snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
```

Maybe that helps you.

----------

## oshecho

How did you get the ac97 modules? I was able to get them by adding intel8x0 in my /etc/make.conf and re-emerging alsa-driver. But I had to manually load the snd_intel8x0 module. After I manualy loaded it, I had the ac97 modules loaded.

However, I still have no sound.

----------

## herr.jth

 *oshecho wrote:*   

> How did you get the ac97 modules? I was able to get them by adding intel8x0 in my /etc/make.conf and re-emerging alsa-driver. But I had to manually load the snd_intel8x0 module. After I manualy loaded it, I had the ac97 modules loaded.
> 
> However, I still have no sound.

 

I don`t have media-sound/alsa-driver installed at all. I`am using the Alsa-Drivers from the Kernel itself which is the recommended way to do it, I think. Although I have the onboard-Version of the Intel HD-Audio Device on an Asus P5B, the procedure should be the same:

unmerge the alsa drivers and build a new kernel with the drivers. Even though I`am using the modules, built-in should also work without problems.

These are the important parts of my .config concerning the sound:

```
CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_AC97_BUS=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m
```

Maybe some of this is unnecessary, but I didn`t ran into problems so far. If you encounter difficulties to find these Options in the menuconfig-menu, try the search function in it which can be accessed by pressing "/".

Then, after you modified your /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 File and made sure every module was loaded correctly, you can emerge media-sound/alsa-utils and media-sound/alsa-tools and set up your soundcard with alsaconf and adjust the volumes with alsamixer

edit: This is my /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 file (without the stuff regarding my other hardware):

```
snd-hda-intel

snd-intel8x0

```

----------

## oshecho

 *Quote:*   

> These are the important parts of my .config concerning the sound:
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m
> 
> ...

 

I didn't know that you could search. That will come in handy.

Thanks for all the help, I'll try that out when I get home.

----------

## oshecho

Yay, I was able to get the test sound. Now I just got to get it working with gnome.

Thanks for all the help.

----------

